# NH- Chicks for sale Mile Fleur d’Uccle x blue Cochin



## Jenness Farm LLC (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello everyone!
We are Jenness farm




























located in Nottingham, New Hampshire. We are a local dairy goat farm that makes all natural Bath and body care products out of our goats milk! We make lots of products including candles, goat milk soap, hand lotion, and lip balm. We just joined this forum today for the fun of it and to hopefully sell some of our chicks! We have three Mile Fleur d’Uccle X blue Cochin chicks that are a week or so old! We also have a few more Mile Fleur d’Uccle X Cochin and Mile Fleur X amay cemani chicks that are on the way and should be hatching out by next week.We want to rehome all the babies.
Follow us on Instagram and Facebook to see more pictures of the babies or want to see what we are about! If you would like more up-to-date pictures or more info you can respond to the thread or email [email protected]!
Thank you!
Instagram: jenness_farm_llc
Facebook: Jenness Farm


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Jenness Farm LLC said:


> Hello everyone!
> We are Jenness farm
> View attachment 41852
> View attachment 41853
> ...


Hi! Those chicks are so cute! I would like some goats milk because I make goats milk soap... do you have any??


----------

